# Protection pants



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never worn azzpadz but if I were starting new in my 40s I might! I do wear an older model of Burton Total Impact shorts with the 3do padding. It is not bulky and now it is just part of my regular outfit. I'm not sure how much it really helps, though. The tailbone protector seems the most important to me and I'm not sure if the small 3do piece is really enough to cover the tailbone if I needed it.


----------



## Brian_Blessed (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, get some. I started out with two different pairs of bulky ones that felt like i'd shat my nappie, but they did save my arse very well. Ive now gone to slim 3do ones by gforce i think. Can hardly feel im wearing them which is fantastic. Ive had one tailbone impact with them on and it hurt like hell for a couple of days but it presumably would have been worse without them.

I also wear the knee and elbow pads from the same range. Again, very light and comfortable.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Brian_Blessed said:


> I also wear the knee and elbow pads from the same range. Again, very light and comfortable.


I also wear knee pads - a set of black diamond knee pads I had from my days of telemarking when we pinheads would stick our knees into things like rocks. I can't imagine riding without kneepads for the sole reason that I kneel on the slope all the time taking pictures or waiting for my wife. It is so much more comfortable than without.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I think that all these pants with foam offer not so good protection. I mean, sure, its better than not having anything for protection. So it had to be something harder (d30? what is d30 anyway?). I dont need whole package (hips, cock and rest), since I believe tailbone is the first thing to look to protect (falling on your ass is more comon than on hips). Anyone here have azzpadz? I want to order them (they ship it to EU). Also, I looked at some protection pants in Blue tomato and Absoulte Snow stores. Not sure if they are better than Azzpadz though.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

I had tried that brand but they fell apart super fast (the D30 pad internal to it moved out of place and was useless). I think they are a waste of money from my experience.

I later bought a pair of padded shorts from amazon and they are still in service. I think that's a better way to go as pads don't shift out of place. They do make the chairlift rather comfy too, lol.

Your other option might be to get yourself one of the backpads that extend down and have abit of tailbone coverage like the slytec ones.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe these are nice?

https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Demon_Shield_Hardtail_SnowboardSki_Impact_Shorts_L_Black-(77884)

Or if you could comb through other stuff from that shop and give your opinion.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Those look alright but I've never tried them. I would just go for shorts with pads and not worry about shorts with pads and extra plastic on the pads...that's just me though.

Just get something that will pad your tailbone, consider wristguards and consider a good helmet like the giro combyn or one of the Shred helmets...they have foam that can last more than one minor impact. I dunno about you but it was bail city for my beginner lessons  so I just go with good padding.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

But I should clarify that I am not putting down D30 itself as I use that for my moto gear and it's awesome padding. The particular brand you mentioned just fell apart way too fast for my taste (the azzpads). So shorts with D30 pads sewn into place should work pretty well.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

sonofanarchy said:


> Maybe these are nice?
> 
> 
> Or if you could comb through other stuff from that shop and give your opinion.


Looks a lot like a football girdle. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

smellysell said:


> Looks a lot like a football girdle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So..good or bad? Cant try anything before because the shops are too far. So I have to pick some and order. If anyone from Europe have any opinions and suggestions?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

sonofanarchy said:


> So..good or bad? Cant try anything before because the shops are too far. So I have to pick some and order. If anyone from Europe have any opinions and suggestions?


Was just thinking they might be an alternative, didn't realize you were a Euro. No experience personally with any of it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

What about these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Form-Mens-Pro-G-Compression-Shorts/dp/B01E5QR4BC

Look quite comfortable, not too bulky. I could get these if they offer enough protection. Anyone has them purchased?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

sonofanarchy said:


> What about these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Form-Mens-Pro-G-Compression-Shorts/dp/B01E5QR4BC
> 
> Look quite comfortable, not too bulky. I could get these if they offer enough protection. Anyone has them purchased?




Totally depends on how much coverage you want. Those will work - they are similar to what I use - but they are not nearly as much protection as the azzpadz. How old are you and how new? The first few days of snowboarding can be especially painful on the arse so if you are just starting out and you are on the older side (i.e. smarter, less concerned about looking cool) then you might want to just deal with the bulk off the azzpadz and enjoy the extra protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I dont care about look, I just dont want shit-in-my-pants feel im older, 38. But doing sports practically all my life (basketball, football...also doing boxing for more then a decade. Now just doing gym regulary)so I am quite fit, fitter than lot of the young ones


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I don’t think it is fitness. Our spines are just not as good shock absorbers any more! 

People have been “fine” and learned to snowboard with no padding for years. It is purely a question of comfort. If you fall much I’m 100% sure the azzpadz will be more comfortable but will look and feel obvious. If that matters and/or you aren’t going to fall much, get the thinner shorts and accept you won’t have as much comfort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

sonofanarchy said:


> I dont care about look, I just dont want shit-in-my-pants feel im older, 38. But doing sports practically all my life (basketball, football...also doing boxing for more then a decade. Now just doing gym regulary)so I am quite fit, fitter than lot of the young ones


Does any of the sports strengthen your tailbone when you take a slam?

Azzpadz is the only one that works for beginners imo (I purchased quite a few brands for my girlfriend) and it doesn't feel that bulky compared with how it looks. G-Form ones are better when you already know how to ride then occasionally fall in the park with the consciousness of knowing how to fall. 

But if you ride in a snowy resort, none of above is needed.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I know, fitness is not an issue when falling on tailbone. What I meant (hopefully) fitness will prevent me from falling much. And I am not speed-freak, and am quite comfortable going zig-zag all the way to the bottom. Although going slow wont mean much if falling directly on tailbone Did fall on it one time, wasnt bad but still felt it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get smarty pantz :laugh2:

Learn how to fall. :wink:

Some old threads about falling...:hairy:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/183249-tips-falling.html

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/t...ome-secrets-learning-snowboarding-i-wish.html

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/22098-right-way-fall.html

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/gtsearch.php?q=snowboarding learning how to fall


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I have G-Form shin, knee, and crash pads. The shin and knee pads aren't really necessary, but they're nice whenever I have to kneel down. I haven't ridden without the crashpads so I can't really comment on what it feels to fall without them anymore, but they're super comfy!


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I'll order azzpadz d30. Better to be well covered. Any chance there will be some discount soon? Maybe black friday, which is less then a month away.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Noone mentioned how azzpadz perfectly fit if you are hetero in a gay bar great protection, never have to turn those butts toward wall anymore.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

sonofanarchy said:


> Noone mentioned how azzpadz perfectly fit if you are hetero in a gay bar great protection, never have to turn those butts toward wall anymore.


Awkward....


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Just kidding. Its supposed to be joke.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I tried out snowboarding at the end of last season and wore padded moto-X shorts. They protected my tail bone well enough but I found them to be far too bulky. As I ride groomed trails rather than the park I researched other options for the 2019/2020 season and ended up buying the Azzpadz D30. 

Having worn them for 8 days now this season and highly recommend them. Work well, protected my tailbone a few times already. Are not bulky and to be honest I pretty much forget I am wearing them after the first few minutes. My snowboard pants fit fine so I didn’t need to size up to fit them. Another bonus is when sitting on the snow they provide a bit more insulation from the cold.

The only negative I have, and is minor, is that the strap material that goes round the waist is a bit slippery/shiny so it slides through the buckle and the waist loosens. Assuming it doesn’t improve in the next few days with some use then should be easy enough to figure out a fix for it.

Overall recommend the Azzpadz D30 for people looking for tail bone protection without the bulk of padded shorts.

TheSalamander


----------

